# Bloody Egg



## bethh (Oct 15, 2018)

Hey,

Hope all of you are doing well.  We are having some fall days here in north Georgia and are loving it.  My husband brought in an egg from one of my Ameracuanas and it has blood smeared on it.  I haven't ever had that happen.  I'm going to go out and try and check her.  Is this a concern?  What should I look for?  As far as I know, only 1 of the 4 are laying so far.

thanks in advance for any information!!

Hugs!!


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 15, 2018)

Not an issue.   You see it sometimes, especially when first layers and/or older coming out of molt.  It's a dry vent, normally, that just isn't fully lubricated yet and gets a tiny crack in the skin -- from stretching.   Sometimes just a large egg will do it.  It all works out.
If it worries you, a tiny bit of Vaseline rubbed on can often stop it.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 15, 2018)

yup, what @Mini Horses said.  not a problem


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 16, 2018)

Agree with what has already been said. Also blood inside the egg, 'meat spots'....bits of gunk which looks like a bit of chewed meat. These things don't usually show up in eggs from the supermarket as they are discarded (after candling) before boxing. (Ever wondered also why you don't get any double-yolkers in those regular eggs from the grocery store?).

If it bothers you when you break open an egg to find one of the little 'natural aberrations', just cut the thing out. The egg will be just as good and taste just as good as the ones which have been standardised.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 16, 2018)

I have gotten double yolked eggs from the grocery store several times over the decades.


----------



## Rammy (Dec 3, 2018)

What everyone else said...........


----------

